# WHAT KIND OF SENTRA DO I HAVE???



## LowRyzeRecords (Jul 3, 2010)

I drive a 5 speed 1994 Sentra. It just says SENTRA on the back and no acronyms a.k.a. model names like GE LE SE-R etc. I know its not a SE-R but i get confused looking for info for a car I'm unsure of. Things to know are:

-no RPM gauge.
-No acronym on trunk or even mark of one previously existing.
-5 speed.
-No A/C.
-2 Door.

It may sound like I'm stupid, well I don't know much about this vehicle. Any help would be great!!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

We need a little bit more info.
Do you have power windows? Sunroof? Rear spoiler?

GXE and LE have power windows.
XE and SE may have a sunroof.
E has no bells or whistles.
A few of these were 2-door, but not all.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm guessing it's an E.


----------



## fetalslap87 (Apr 19, 2010)

no a/c i would assume its an E as well. I have a 94 sentra 5spd and it has a/c but no tach and no power locks or windows but it does have power mirrors. is mine an E as well?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't have any model reference books but it might be an E or an XE. Did you buy it new? Could the letters have been removed from the trunk lid?

I normally get a show room book for reference when I buy a car, but the 95s were already out when I bought my 94 and the dealer was out of 94 books.


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe if you upload a photo, the details and the engine, that helps to figure the model.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Grey bumpers are the biggest tell if it's an E; no other model had them.


----------



## Juan! (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't want to threadjack, but this seems like a good time to find out what mine is too..

It is a 93 2-door *without* power windows/locks/seats. It is an automatic with a 1.6L and A/C. It was painted by the previous owner so no idea if the bumpers were grey.


----------



## 93sentra_B13 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's an E or base. I have a 1993 with the same thing and it's a Base model.


----------



## RICED (Feb 8, 2011)

i am just curios because i have a 94 xe and as i read in here there seems to be a big contravesie on the specs i have the xe with a spoiler, ac and the 1.6 no power doors or wendows but cruise and power steering so could i get a bit of a referance, i was also told that this model is a california set car with diffrent spec just let me know please and thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Each trim level was offered with a set of standard equipment, but also several options. While some equipment may be optional on a given trim level, it may be standard on another trim level. Because of these options, there will be different kinds of XE's, different kinds of GXE's, etc. Also, after 17 years, some owner-made changes can confuse things. Mine has a spoiler, but definitely not from the factory.


----------



## RICED (Feb 8, 2011)

has anyone seen chrome trim on wheel wells


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

RICED said:


> i am just curios because i have a 94 xe and as i read in here there seems to be a big contravesie on the specs i have the xe with a spoiler, ac and the 1.6 no power doors or wendows but cruise and power steering so could i get a bit of a referance, i was also told that this model is a california set car with diffrent spec just let me know please and thanks


Sounds like you have an SE. The SE and GXE came with the spoiler. The SE came only in 2 door and the GXE was only the 4 door. The GXE came "loaded" with power windows, locks, magnesium wheels and ABS as standard among other things above and beyond the next lower model, the XE. Of course, your spoiler may have been an add-on, like mine. I have a spolier on my XE that came off an SE.


----------



## RICED (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you that helps i think it is an XE but with the add on do you guys know anything about the chrome wheel wells i have all this chrome on mine and it came from a dealer, and i am the second owner as to what the dealer said but he also said that the fuel tank was brand new 1300$ says other wise


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be a model code on the ID plate....usually something like "AAYE...." If you send me the year and model, I can look up the trim level for you. Email me @ [email protected]. Put "RE: Nissan Trim Level Search" in the subject line. Or, PM me.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

1. No Sentra trim-level came with chrome.
2. Never trust a dealership.
3. Never trust anybody trying to sell you a used car.


----------



## RICED (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes i seem to be learning all thisd the hard way this is mty first dearler car i usally stick to craigs list but i need a quick salution and when i saw it i fell in love with it even thou i have not had the plesure of driving it for 4 months bnow but in two weeks i will get it back and post pics and all


----------

